# RM550 Netzteiltester zeigt Fehler bei SATA 3.3V an



## 04_alex_4 (29. Juli 2016)

Guten Abend. Ich hab mir vor kurzem ein Corsair RM550 (erste Generation ohne X) Netzteil erworben. Bevor ich es an PC anschließe wollte ich es mit Netzteiltester testen. Bei SATA Anschlüssen kommen keine 3,3 Volt. D.h. die entsprechende LED leuchtet nicht. Beim Hauptanschluss 24 pol Atx leuchtet die 3,3 Volt LED.

Ist es normal oder hat das Netzteil einen weg?

P.S.: der Netzteiltester ist nicht defekt! Bei den anderen Netzgeräten ist es nicht der Fall


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Garantie für Corsair RMx Serie*

Hi 04_alex_4,

Netzteil neu oder gebraucht gekauft? Sind es die richtigen Kabel (Type 3) und hast du diese korrekt an das Netzteil angeschlossen? Sofern der Netzteiltester in Ordnung ist und sämtliche Kabel angesteckt wurden, würde ich bei einem Fehler momentan auf einen Defekt des Netzteils tippen. Welchen Tester hast du?

Grüße


----------



## 04_alex_4 (29. Juli 2016)

Netzteil ist gebraucht, stinknormaler Tester, hab diesen schon ziemlich lange, drei Jahre oder so. Ja das sind Type 3, alles korrekt angeschlossen, hab dasselbe auch bei dem anderen kabel probiert, dasselbe Ergebnis.


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Juli 2016)

Welche andere Geräte hast du getestet? Irgendwas aktuelles dabei? Was für ein Tester ist es denn? Zeig doch mal her.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (29. Juli 2016)

ja, gerne, hier sind zwei Fotos, das aktuelle was ich getestet hab und was ich zurzeit besitze ist be quiet pure power l8 350w, da leuchten alle 3


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Juli 2016)

Hm. Auch mal die anderen Anschlüsse am Netzteil durchprobiert? Am Kabel gewackelt als es angeschlossen war? Ich denke nicht, dass mit dem Netzteil etwas nicht stimmt. Ich schau mal was ich noch rauskramen kann an Infos.

Edit: Mal nachgedacht. Laufwerke nutzen +12V und +5V und SSDs nur +5V. Da +3.3V aber mit am Kabel sind, sollte es eigentlich aufleuchten. Hast du mal ein klares Foto von den Buchsen am Netzteil, auf dem auch die Pins zu sehen sind? Auch die Seriennummer wäre interessant.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (30. Juli 2016)

das ist so bei beiden Kabeln, egal an welche von den drei Buchsen ich es anschließe, wackeln hat nichts gebracht

das dritte Kabel auf dem Foto ist für Molex Anschlüsse


----------



## Bluebeard (1. August 2016)

Dank dir für die Infos und die Bilder. Soweit ist hier nichts außergewöhnliches sichtbar. Wir würden das Netzteil gerne mal bei uns überprüfen. Ich melde mich bei dir mit weiteren Informationen via PN. Grüße


----------

